

Partial meltdown likely under way at power plant - davidhperry
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2011/03/12/AR2011031205493.html?hpid=topnews

======
TomOfTTB
I don't know what's going on in that powerplant but this article is alarmist.
One of the reasons you know is the only expert they could find to support
their claims is a blogger
([http://theenergycollective.com/peterbradford/53418/fmr-
nrc-c...](http://theenergycollective.com/peterbradford/53418/fmr-nrc-
commissioner-evacuations-indicated-fukushima-seriousness-early) ) who worked
for the US nuclear regulatory commission in the 80s and who's on record as
being against nuclear power.

Also they quote Yukio Edano as saying it's "highly possible" there was a
meltdown. What he actually said was in response to a question asking if a
meltdown could occur. His response was...

"it's highly possible.Because it’s inside the reactor, we cannot directly
check it but we are taking measures on the assumption of the possible partial
meltdown"

To me his actual response doesn't match how the post used it

